# Squatters Caught in Kuala Lumpur Airport



## Mongo (Nov 7, 2014)

SIXTY-EIGHT Turkish nationals are in the custody of Malaysian police after living in Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KUL) for over a month.
According to FlyerTalk and The Economic Times, authorities were first tipped off about the Turkish group when three men were apprehended for trying to gain entry to a satellite terminal in KUL. Through the arrest, authorities discovered and detained 65 other individuals living in the airport. Those detained include 38 adults and 21 children, the youngest of whom is six months old.

“They slept on cloth on the floor and bathed and changed in the toilets. At the airport, these things are a routine sight to us,” police spokesman Zaldino Zaludin told The Star.
“They had money with them. The viewing gallery is a very big place — with toilets, prayer rooms and shops. If you have money, you can practically live there.”
The squatters were able to live undetected for over a month by disguising themselves as passengers in transit. Zaludin told The Economic Times that the group’s behaviour was not different from that of regular passengers at KUL.
According to The Star, the men have been separated from the women and children, and both groups are being detained in two different police stations in the capital. Authorities have not yet identified the group’s motive for living in KUL. The group will be investigated by the Malaysian Immigration Department and could face criminal charges.

http://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...a-lumpur-airport/story-e6frfq80-1227082406312


----------



## sd40chef (Apr 25, 2016)

Strange.


----------



## Vulture (Apr 26, 2016)

And I can't stand 6h layovers. ..


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 26, 2016)

Ive heard something similar a while back. i wonder what the charges could be?


----------

